# TiVo HD XL on eBay - just 2.5 months old



## mgerenser (Jan 28, 2009)

I upgraded to a Premiere and I'm selling my TiVo HD XL on eBay. Its only 2.5 months old - purchased from Amazon in January. Take a look:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320512784867&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

